# Ice Fisherman



## Fargokman (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm currently in the Army in Iraq. In Feb my tour is done and I go home, I'm a hardcore ice fisherman and fish Lake of the Woods, MN. I want a snowplow to cut roads across the lake, just for me and my buddy. No commercial application. No piling snow, just cutting a road.

I have a 2004 Ford F-150 with 5.4L and tow package. Couple questions:

1. I figure to spend $2000 - recommendations?

2. Is it feasible to cut a long road across the ice? I understand snow depth would have an effect of course, but will my engine or tranny overheat if I plow for miles at a time?

3. Highway travel - feasible to drive extended distances with the blade on - like 130 miles?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for your service to our country :salute:

Plowing ice roads is tough business. Usually there's a layer of hard pack that you'll have to fight through and it takes some tough equipment to do that. 

I would suggest buying a permit to use the ice roads that have been opened up by the resort owners. It's only $8-10 and you'll save your truck a lot of abuse.


----------



## Fargokman (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. That's what we've been doing for years. I don't begrudge the resorts their road fee and always pay it, I'd just like to be able to get farther off from their roads. Also, if you go any distance from the resort roads you can easily get snowed in. We have snowmobiles and leave our pick-ups on shore when there's big snowfall coming, but it would be nice to always be able to drive up to the big houses. 

There's no need to scrape down to the ice - is it feasible to run with the blade six inches up?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for your service.

I plow to my ice shack and it's realy hard to get out there some times. You have to deal with slush, ice chunks, and other things. The best thing for plowing on ice would be a V plow, but if you don't want to spend alot of money you can do it with a strait blade. A 7.5' plow would work good gor you IMO.


----------



## Eric78Fordzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

buy a snowmobile duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats what i do i can cruise 80 to 90 mph anywhere on snow pulling my shanty and gear


----------



## Fargokman (Oct 27, 2009)

Eric78Fordzilla;843478 said:


> buy a snowmobile duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats what i do i can cruise 80 to 90 mph anywhere on snow pulling my shanty and gear


I have a snowmobile and multiple portables. We go our on the lake usually from Fri evening to Sunday afternoon. We'll run 25 miles up to Garden Island on our sleds for DAY trips. When you camp out for weekends at a time it's much easier to drive to our big houses, which are really only base camp for us.

You're also obviously a liar with the 80-90 MPH claim.

Does this site have much problem with stupid kids posting?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Fargokman;844239 said:


> Does this site have much problem with stupid kids posting?


They're not always kids


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Ice fishing is different in all areas as well, here in western NY you can't put a "base camp" on the ice, DEC would flip, it would most likely be gone next time you went out. Same with trucks, 4 wheelers, etc., ice rarely gets strong enough for trucks, let alone plowing roads across the ice.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I will say it is quite easy to cruise 80-90+ on new tech. Id never do that on a lake mind you. Ive had friends die from hitting ice heaves. Now the gandy dancer trail in wisconsin is a whole different story RR bed and straight as an arrow,not to much traffic. That speed however does not come on weekends too many people out and about. Much easier to drop er back to 60-70 and take in the sites. It all comes down to common sence in the end what was there 18 deaths in wis. over 6 weeks or something like that last year.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Fargokman;841675 said:


> I'm currently in the Army in Iraq. In Feb my tour is done and I go home, I'm a hardcore ice fisherman and fish Lake of the Woods, MN. I want a snowplow to cut roads across the lake, just for me and my buddy. No commercial application. No piling snow, just cutting a road.
> 
> I have a 2004 Ford F-150 with 5.4L and tow package. Couple questions:
> 
> ...


I first want to thank you for keeping us free....I have the upmost respect for people that serve in the military....i am also very proud to say my brother is currently serving in the Army,,,,,,,again, my family & I thank you Fargokman,

I dont know squat about plowing ice roads, other than watching that show about it.....I do love fishing though......long travels on the highway coul be real hard on a 1/2 ton truck w/plow? What about a fixed vplow of some sort? keep it stored somewhere close to lake, upon arrival throw it on and go where ever? Just a thought?

Now Eric78fordzilla.......for you, I hope you and I cross paths someday. We'll see who's wearing the skirt then....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Fargokman;841848 said:


> There's no need to scrape down to the ice - is it feasible to run with the blade six inches up?


God bless you for your service! :salute: We are all indebted to you....please make it back safe Fargokman! 

Sure it is. Now I've never plowed on a lake before, but I would use that strategy. I would imagine you would need to make several passes otherwise you will be in for a real rough go.



Eric78Fordzilla;843478 said:


> buy a snowmobile duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats what i do i can cruise 80 to 90 mph anywhere on snow pulling my shanty and gear


Absolute shame on you...what is wrong with your thinking process?? 



Fargokman;844239 said:


> Does this site have much problem with stupid kids posting?


 They come in all shapes, sizes and ages.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The tough thing about blazing your own trail on a lake is that you don't know what's under the snow. You think hitting a manhole cover is hard on your vehicle, think about hitting a 6" crack in the ice  You will be stopped dead in your tracks.

I used to plow a racetrack on a local lake for snowmobile speed runs. I'd only plow a 1000-1500' track and my equipment would take a lot of abuse from just doing that small amount. 

I guess I'm just real skeptical to say everything will work out fine for the OP if he follows through with putting a plow on his truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fargokman;841675 said:


> I'm currently in the Army in Iraq. In Feb my tour is done and I go home, I'm a hardcore ice fisherman and fish Lake of the Woods, MN. I want a snowplow to cut roads across the lake, just for me and my buddy. No commercial application. No piling snow, just cutting a road.
> 
> I have a 2004 Ford F-150 with 5.4L and tow package. Couple questions:
> 
> ...


Sir - thank you for serving and protecting our country ussmileyflag My church continuously prays for the safety of all our troops. I can't tell you enough how thankful my family and I are for your bravery.

To answer your questions somewhat directly:

You can get an OK plow for 2 grand. It will help if you are mechanically inclined for any needed service/repair.

I have never plowed on ice. I would imagine it's not easy.

Traveling 130 mile each way with the blade on will not be fun, nor terribly good for your truck. And I would expect fuel economy would suffer.

This is what I would try to do....

Do you have a safe place to keep things at the lake? My first recommendation would be to keep an old bomber to keep there. Old 3/4 ton with a straight blade would be most economical. A fixed vee would be OK, but they are few and far between. And the older ones are very heavy.

Another option, would be store a plow for your truck near the lake.

If I lived closer, you could take my truck. You would have to drive it yourself, I don't think I would be heading out on the ice with you.....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

To the kid that replied and suggested the OP "man up and take off the skirt". You are pathetic. Long overdue for a good ole fashioned butt kicking. It's too bad we don't still have a draft, you need it.

I hope the mods sent the deleted posts to you.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Eric78Fordzilla;843478 said:


> buy a snowmobile duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats what i do i can cruise 80 to 90 mph anywhere on snow pulling my shanty and gear


First off, Fargo....No one could thank you enough for your service & the sacrifices that go along with it. Come home safe soldier. Thank you! ussmileyflag:salute:

Hey Eric.....I was just going to send you a PM instead of doing this in open forum, however you have more time to run your mouth then to set your PlowSite settings.

You got alot of nerve bouncing on here and talking like that to any member, let alone someone who is willing to give his life for your freedom. Karma is b*tch, you'll see the light one day. I just wish I could be there to witness it. Go to Google and type in PTSD, watch some videos, then you'll have a fraction of understanding what these men are going through emotionally AFTER the fact. Now imagine what there living through everyday....


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

2COR517;845517 said:


> To the kid that replied and suggested the OP "man up and take off the skirt". You are pathetic. Long overdue for a good ole fashioned butt kicking. It's too bad we don't still have a draft, you need it.
> 
> I hope the mods sent the deleted posts to you.


No **** :realmad:

If not, please mods send them to me and I will send them to this little tweerp.

Fargo, thanks for your service. It's too bad what you do is protecting the POS that made the post that you man up. Absolutely out of line IMO.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fargokman, 

Let me try this again (since my post was deleted instead of edited):

Thank you and all our soldiers, aviators, sailors and Marines for all you do for us. ussmileyflag

God bless you and I wish you a safe return. 

Sorry I can't help with the lake plowing, I got this thing about taking a truck on a lake. 

I'm wondering if I ought to drive down to Woodland and bring a skirt that I can make someone wear?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;845713 said:


> I'm wondering if I ought to drive down to Woodland and bring a skirt that I can make someone wear?


Just say the word......I will gladly meet you there Mark.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Can I meet you there for the






?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;845713 said:


> Let me try this again (since my post was deleted instead of edited):


I thought my post was the reason this thread got chopped up. Glad to know I wasn't the only offender


----------



## Eric78Fordzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

First off anyone who plans on driving to woodland lets set up a time and a place. second in this generation all the esclamation marks would let you no it was a joke and if calling me dumb or "stupid" makes u feel good have at it. I have many friends that served in the service and i was going into the gaurd when I got into to an accident and had my leg messed up and was told i couldnt join till the rod was out of my leg for 3 years. Call me what u wish i understand if your not happy no one else can be and i will say to the icefisherman over seas im sorry if i offended you it was a joke my deepest apoligez to the rest of you like talkin about me have fun bashing on people let me know when you would like to meet I will be happy to see you get all worked up over nothing It would be the high lite of my year.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;845713 said:


> I'm wondering if I ought to drive down to Woodland and bring a skirt that I can make someone wear?





TCLA;845719 said:


> Just say the word......I will gladly meet you there Mark.





cretebaby;845723 said:


> Can I meet you there for the
> View attachment 61004
> ?


I'll fly out



Camden;845726 said:


> I thought my post was the reason this thread got chopped up. Glad to know I wasn't the only offender


No there was a crowd ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Eric78Fordzilla;845763 said:


> First off anyone who plans on driving to woodland lets set up a time and a place. second in this generation all the esclamation marks would let you no it was a joke and if calling me dumb or "stupid" makes u feel good have at it. I have many friends that served in the service and i was going into the gaurd when I got into to an accident and had my leg messed up and was told i couldnt join till the rod was out of my leg for 3 years. Call me what u wish i understand if your not happy no one else can be and i will say to the icefisherman over seas im sorry if i offended you it was a joke my deepest apoligez to the rest of you like talkin about me have fun bashing on people let me know when you would like to meet I will be happy to see you get all worked up over nothing It would be the high lite of my year.


Good to see you're man enough to realize you screwed up. I don't remember seeing a bunch of exclamation points, maybe there was, but it was completely uncalled for no matter what.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Camden;845726 said:


> I thought my post was the reason this thread got chopped up. Glad to know I wasn't the only offender





basher;845764 said:


> No there was a crowd ussmileyflag


You (and I) weren't the offender BTW


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;845773 said:


> Good to see you're man enough to realize you screwed up. .


I disagree Mark.....I think he's chicken s h * t, and now that he got jumped all over, he's backpedaling on what he said.......I dont like you Eric, I hope you have nightmares about crazy plow drivers picking on you, and then make you where that skirt you have while shoveling sidewalks:waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think the apology is lame, at best. Eric is still very defensive, and aggressive. It will take a long time for me to change my opinion of him.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

My post was deleted??? WTF i did not think it was so bad to warrant a deletion?. I was just commenting about eric's decision to be an azz to good people. mmm


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I expected my response from this morning. I wish Eric's post could have stayed up longer so other members could see his true colors.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Eric78Fordzilla;845763 said:


> in this generation all the esclamation marks would let you no it was a joke .


OK it's explanation points but what you are referring to are quotation marks. The link will explain their use in the English language.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quotation_mark

And for the sentence (such as it is) to make even a little bit of sense we will assume (I know, I know) you meant "know" meaning to understand as opposed to "no" the negative response.

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/know

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/no

Doesn't wash, think before you "speak" next time


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

...Wow. That was a lame reply. Was it just me, or did everything past the first sentence just read


> *"blah blah blah liar blah liar blah blah blah I'm still in high school blah blah blah pathetic liar blah blah blah..." *


I know this next statement is out of character, especially for me, but I think the mods should throw the good olé edit grenade at this thread and call it a day.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The more things change the more they remain the same.


----------



## Fargokman (Oct 27, 2009)

I have to laugh! A simple question turns into a pizzing contest! 

Thanks everyone for the replies about plowing, they are helpful!

I am currently typing this from my home in Fargo, ND. I got home on my mid-Tour Leave this afternoon! I was on the road for just under 48 hours to get here - Iraq-Kuwait-Germany (refuel)-Dallas/Ft Worth-Denver-Fargo!!! Thanks for all the words of support! It does mean a lot! I have 15 days off then back to Iraq for a couple more months. It's about 0145, after a power nap I'm now wide awake! Its about 1000AM back in Iraq - I'm all screwed up time-wise!

Back to plowing - my plan is to find somewhere to drop the blade up near the lake, the long distance driving does not sound feasible. It looks like there are blades that are relatively easy to get on an off. Running into ice heaves is a very real issue up on Lake of the Woods. Its a very big lake and it gets very cold up there so you do have some significant ice heaves and fractures. There's usually a huge ice heave where the open watr ice crashes into shore ice and the resort guys will make bridges out of planks.

The resorts do some serious plowing - miles and miles of roads. A couple years ago, for two sesons, I had my big house out of the Zippel Bay resort. I'm sure he has 30 miles or more of roads out there. He puts up street signs and you really need them. For guys who plow a little farther south, it might be very interestng to see their operations. They run multiple heavy duty picks, truck mounted plows, big front end loaders, he's even had a full size road grader out there. Ice fishng is a very important part of their revenue up there and all the big resorts put in a lot of time and effort on ice roads. The resorts all have websites (Sportsman's Lodge, WigWam, Ballards, Zippel Bay - if anyone was curious to see the big time ice fishing on Lke of the Woods, MN they could google a resort)

I would still be using their roads, just plowing off of them. I think for me the snow moving would have to be limited to getting to our houses and keeping an area clear around them. Unless its a low snow year, and even then the lake gets a lot of drifting, I don't think it sounds feasible to plow for any great distance. But lots of people do have pick-up mounted plows and I see them in use, so I know it would be a great tool for a short private trail and clearing around the house.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't think it counts as a pissing match when it's one fool vs. the rest of use :laughing:

Glad to hear you're home for a visit. ussmileyflag I have you have time to visit family and friends and just relax. Also glad you have broad shoulders wesport though I'm not surprised. 

Keeping the plow at the lake will save a ton of wear and tear, and save you time when you travel to the lake. All of the current manufacturers make rapid mounting plows for your pickup. Others will more experience will chime in, but I think you will want a full moldboard trip plow for what you are doing. Trip edge is fine for obstacles that are only 3-4 inches tall, any chance of hitting something bigger, go full trip. Boss makes very durable full trip plows. 

Any chance of hiring local guys to do your plowing? Or is there a fun factor for you here also?

The ice "city" sounds cool. Would love to see some pics.


----------



## Fargokman (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks 2COR517.

Lots of guys have plows up north there, but we're out there at odd times on the weekends so hiring a guy wouldn't work too well.

The Boss snowplows have a good reputation around here but they're kind of expensive for what I need it for. I think you're right about a full trip moldboard, I've decided that is probably essential for what I want to do. I can only imagine the shock of hitting frozen ice blocks or a protruding ice crack edge with a plow blade, even at low speed.


----------



## Eric78Fordzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

*thank you all*

Today while getting ready for winter I couldnt get all of this off my mind so i thought i should realy take a look back and I relized I was being kind of young dimb and cocky with my posts so I figured mybe I should better myself and then it hit me I will look up to the good folk on this post as mentors so with all that i took a piece of paper and jotted down some things to do when i dont like what someone says swo far i have call them stupid thretten to drive to them and give them a good old fashion butt kickin get other people to gang up on them and dont accept a good ole fashion IM SORRY say there a liar when i was done with my list I thought man all these things are pretty highschoolish and immature but then i figured thats how all you handled yourself so i will try to be more like you thank you for all this I will try to be better just like all of you now to all yhe people that will accept the Im sorry i appoligize to the people that wont i will remember that when i need to deal with something PS thanks for the pointers I will be a big boy like you


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ooooh. Don't forget to comment on writing school on par with a fifth grader. No punctuation, poor spelling, and the good ole one big sentence style.

You should be able to write a book on this soon.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Eric78Fordzilla;848051 said:


> Today while getting ready for winter I couldnt get all of this off my mind so i thought i should realy take a look back and I relized I was being kind of young dimb and cocky with my posts so I figured mybe I should better myself and then it hit me I will look up to the good folk on this post as mentors so with all that i took a piece of paper and jotted down some things to do when i dont like what someone says swo far i have call them stupid thretten to drive to them and give them a good old fashion butt kickin get other people to gang up on them and dont accept a good ole fashion IM SORRY say there a liar when i was done with my list I thought man all these things are pretty highschoolish and immature but then i figured thats how all you handled yourself so i will try to be more like you thank you for all this I will try to be better just like all of you now to all yhe people that will accept the Im sorry i appoligize to the people that wont i will remember that when i need to deal with something PS thanks for the pointers I will be a big boy like you


And know matter what when it is all said and done, you are still a










Do you get it? It's a ****** bag.

(Trademark Camden):laughing:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Eric78Fordzilla;848051 said:


> Today while getting ready for winter I couldnt get all of this off my mind so i thought i should realy take a look back and I relized I was being kind of young dimb and cocky with my posts so I figured mybe I should better myself and then it hit me I will look up to the good folk on this post as mentors so with all that i took a piece of paper and jotted down some things to do when i dont like what someone says swo far i have call them stupid thretten to drive to them and give them a good old fashion butt kickin get other people to gang up on them and dont accept a good ole fashion IM SORRY say there a liar when i was done with my list I thought man all these things are pretty highschoolish and immature but then i figured thats how all you handled yourself so i will try to be more like you thank you for all this I will try to be better just like all of you now to all yhe people that will accept the Im sorry i appoligize to the people that wont i will remember that when i need to deal with something PS thanks for the pointers I will be a big boy like you


I'm embarrassed that I live in a state that produces this result in our high school kids. 

The future does not look promising......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Eric78Fordzilla;848051 said:


> Today while getting ready for winter I couldnt get all of this off my mind so i thought i should realy take a look back and I relized I was being kind of young dimb and cocky with my posts so I figured mybe I should better myself and then it hit me I will look up to the good folk on this post as mentors so with all that i took a piece of paper and jotted down some things to do when i dont like what someone says swo far i have call them stupid thretten to drive to them and give them a good old fashion butt kickin get other people to gang up on them and dont accept a good ole fashion IM SORRY say there a liar when i was done with my list I thought man all these things are pretty highschoolish and immature but then i figured thats how all you handled yourself so i will try to be more like you thank you for all this I will try to be better just like all of you now to all yhe people that will accept the Im sorry i appoligize to the people that wont i will remember that when i need to deal with something PS thanks for the pointers I will be a big boy like you


Holy crapola, try English as a second language, because it isn't working as a first. 



2COR517;848056 said:


> Ooooh. Don't forget to comment on writing school on par with a fifth grader. No punctuation, poor spelling, and the good ole one big sentence style.
> 
> You should be able to write a book on this soon.


Beat me to it.



TCLA;848536 said:


> I'm embarrassed that I live in a state that produces this result in our high school kids.
> 
> The future does not look promising......


Ditto.

Thank you Jenny, maybe the school funding cuts are a good thing, sure can't prove that all that money is actually working based on this kid's posts.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Fargokman - Last year a bunch of us on this site from MN talked about getting together to go fishing on one of the northern lakes. It didn't happen because everyone was too busy but I'm going to try to organize it for this season.

Are you going to be around in February-March? I'll be sure to look you up when the time comes.



cretebaby;848082 said:


> (Trademark Camden):laughing:


LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Eric78Fordzilla;848051 said:


> Today while getting ready for winter I couldnt get all of this off my mind so i thought i should realy take a look back and I relized I was being kind of young dimb and cocky with my posts so I figured mybe I should better myself and then it hit me I will look up to the good folk on this post as mentors so with all that i took a piece of paper and jotted down some things to do when i dont like what someone says swo far i have call them stupid thretten to drive to them and give them a good old fashion butt kickin get other people to gang up on them and dont accept a good ole fashion IM SORRY say there a liar when i was done with my list I thought man all these things are pretty highschoolish and immature but then i figured thats how all you handled yourself so i will try to be more like you thank you for all this I will try to be better just like all of you now to all yhe people that will accept the Im sorry i appoligize to the people that wont i will remember that when i need to deal with something PS thanks for the pointers I will be a big boy like you


So I try to be a nice guy and give you the benefit of the doubt.

Way to prove me wrong and the others right.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;848082 said:


> And know matter what when it is all said and done, you are still a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Fargokman (Oct 27, 2009)

Camden;848577 said:
 

> Hey Fargokman - Last year a bunch of us on this site from MN talked about getting together to go fishing on one of the northern lakes. It didn't happen because everyone was too busy but I'm going to try to organize it for this season.
> 
> Are you going to be around in February-March? I'll be sure to look you up when the time comes.


I should be done with this tour and back home early Feb. I'll be taking a couple weeks off and will be spending a LOT of time on Lake of the Woods in Feb getting my fishing houses out, hopefully where I want them, but that always depends on the snow/ice conditions, of course. LOW has different rules and you can leave your permenet houses out and fish later in the year than the rest of MN.

We're hardcore at what we do but we like to help out people. If you're going to fish in MN go all the way North to Lake of the Woods. People have their favorite Lakes, but LOW is the best IMO. It's a big lake and it has a huge wlleye population. By all means get hold of me and I'd be glad to help you out. I know a lot about the resorts up there and about the fishing.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Fargokman;849651 said:


> I should be done with this tour and back home early Feb. I'll be taking a couple weeks off and will be spending a LOT of time on Lake of the Woods in Feb getting my fishing houses out, hopefully where I want them, but that always depends on the snow/ice conditions, of course. LOW has different rules and you can leave your permenet houses out and fish later in the year than the rest of MN.
> 
> We're hardcore at what we do but we like to help out people. If you're going to fish in MN go all the way North to Lake of the Woods. People have their favorite Lakes, but LOW is the best IMO. It's a big lake and it has a huge wlleye population. By all means get hold of me and I'd be glad to help you out. I know a lot about the resorts up there and about the fishing.


Fargokman, I was wondering if you had some info on the best ice hut rentals, you know who does it right and takes care of the fisherman. I have a ice fisherman group and we go sifferent places to ice fish ad if you have any info that you could give me as to the best guys to rent from. Thank. keep your head down man...


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

Fargokman;841675 said:


> I'm currently in the Army in Iraq. In Feb my tour is done and I go home, I'm a hardcore ice fisherman and fish Lake of the Woods, MN. I want a snowplow to cut roads across the lake, just for me and my buddy. No commercial application. No piling snow, just cutting a road.
> 
> I have a 2004 Ford F-150 with 5.4L and tow package. Couple questions:
> 
> ...


First of all thanks for protecting our country ussmileyflag

I would not advise traveling for a long distance with a blade on your truck especially being a 1/2 ton. It's a possibility that 130 miles could cause your truck to overheat. If your going to do this i would recommend a external tranny cooler. Then again i don't know how cold it gets where you live it might not be an issue. In the near future i will be moving roughly 3 hours away from where i currently live and i will put the plow in the bed for the trip.


----------

